# Which of these two warmblood foals do you like best, based on these pictures?



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I like first babies' legs better than second... especially the front legs.


----------



## Norah (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the first foal, I agree with alexischristina.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions... The first one is the one I am buying. I liked his dam a lot more than his half-siblings as well, which was my first attraction to him. But I just wanted to make sure what I am seeing is fairly sensible.

Anything glaringly awful stand out about him? I know its suuuper hard to tell anything at all for sure.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I also like first one better, I like his legs and shoulder, and his back looks a little bit shorter. Make sure you update us with pics, I love to watch the babies grow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the first one better. Please post more pics of him!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the second... not sure why. The other foal has very straight legs and camps himself out which may just be a foal thing but the other looks more solid.

But again I don't really know what I'm looking at. I'm new at this whole confo thing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

With just the pictures provided, I couldn't venture a guess because you don't have a clear, even view of the whole foal in any of them.

Only thing I really noticed is that it appears both of them have umbilical hernias that may or may not need surgery to fix.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

smrobs said:


> With just the pictures provided, I couldn't venture a guess because you don't have a clear, even view of the whole foal in any of them.
> 
> Only thing I really noticed is that it appears both of them have umbilical hernias that may or may not need surgery to fix.


Whaa?! Umbilical hernias... Tell me more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's where there is an opening (it can vary in size) in the lining of the membrane that keeps their intestines all contained. It's not an uncommon thing and some foals do grow out of them with no human involvement at all. My youngest colt, Taz, had one that I had surgically corrected when I had him gelded. It's not a big deal at all, but something to consider that you may have to fix at a later point.

You see the little things that look like bulges just in front of their sheath? That's the hernia.

Here is a more severe one, just to show you where to look.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Eek! I'm giving myself the weekend to think about all this one more time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, unless the hernia was huge (which it _isn't_ on either of those foals), it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me at all. Since it's such a common thing and is a pretty easy fix, I wouldn't worry about it at all. Get the foal you want, give it a year or 2 to see if it will close up on its own (sometimes they do, especially if they are small) and get it fixed if it doesn't. No problem at all.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Both of them are VERY similar...I see straight shouldered and upright in both, neck similar length in both, safe with the back length and so on. The second one though....has some knee issues in one of the pics that has me concerned.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

When looking at foals the thing to remember is this:
"Tops may come, but bottoms never!"

This means the legs are what they are.. while the body may change a LOT. Look at the sire. Look at the dam. Look at ANY get that have. THEN make a decision on a foal. A sire or dam may show prepotency for certain traits (both good and bad). 

And unless you can do all this, you are better off buying a 2 year old.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Elana said:


> When looking at foals the thing to remember is this:
> "Tops may come, but bottoms never!"
> 
> This means the legs are what they are.. while the body may change a LOT. Look at the sire. Look at the dam. Look at ANY get that have. THEN make a decision on a foal. A sire or dam may show prepotency for certain traits (both good and bad).
> ...


Yay, I always love it when you start on a thread! I wish I knew you in person!

I did look at bloodlines, it was all really decent on both the dam and sire's side... good showjumping performers. 

You know, I'm not looking for the next upper level money maker, just a horse that I can ride for the love of it for a very long time. I always say I want to start competing seriously, but I know I'm talking crap, because my life just isnt structured enough for that. I just ride because I love it.

But nonetheless... I put in the offer and havent heard back yet. Everything will work out for the best.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I've always been curious about the process (decision-wise/reasoning/length of time before purchase after birth, etc...) of purchasing a foal rather than a "made horse" or even a 2-3 year old started youngster...

Other than getting an equine companion which you hopefully will have for a very long time (you would OWN THAT HORSE basically from shortly after birth for the rest of it's life), what are the OTHER plusses or reasons behind doing things that way, when as elana said, so much is unknown? 

Wishing you the very best with the outcome on the offer you made as well as all other factors!!! Exciting time! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

GotaDunQH said:


> Both of them are VERY similar...I see straight shouldered and upright in both, neck similar length in both, safe with the back length and so on. The second one though....has some knee issues in one of the pics that has me concerned.


I'm not seeing straight shoulder, I actually thought number 2 had quite a nice shoulder? Agree that number 2's legs are worrying


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, eyeballing the pix again. Does anyone else see what looks like a big knot on the front of the first colt's right knee? It has a dark splotch around it, which made me at first think it was a shadow, but for it to be there on both pictures makes me really wonder.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I didn't see it before, but now you mention it, what is that?


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Have I ever said how much I love you guys?!
Thanks for the sharp eyes, I will look into this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Okay, eyeballing the pix again. Does anyone else see what looks like a big knot on the front of the first colt's right knee? It has a dark splotch around it, which made me at first think it was a shadow, but for it to be there on both pictures makes me really wonder.


Yeah.. WTH is that????????????????????????????????


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Since he's going to be a bay (or maybe buckskin), maybe he had an injury there where his hair grew back in dark like he'll shed out to be and it stands out against his lighter colored baby fuzz.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Elana said:


> Yeah.. WTH is that????????????????????????????????


It is a giant leech


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Woah... go some new pictures. There is def something on that knee :shock:
It's quite big.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^yep....something big on that knee....


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

In ^ that pic, we are looking at something that sticks outward, and is large and dark, and is on the LEFT knee....in the other photos, it is more of a divot, as in, sunken, almost like a large ringworm splotch that has deepened (or appeared to in the photo), or a healing circular wound of some sort, and is on the RIGHT knee, not the left...weird. Am I missing something?


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

In all the pictures it looks like a protrusion on the right knee to me... but I'm pretty confused by now as well


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah.. this all looks like a protrusion on the *right* knee. The dark color may be because it was clipped and adult hair is growing in OR it may be an abscess that has drained in that area. 

Look closer. Have a vet look too. It could be synovial fluid and not a big deal (unless it hardens). It could be serious. Looks like it isn't bothering him now. 

Get a vet exam with Xrays of that knee before separating with your money.


----------

